

Quora: Guaranteed $1B Company - emreas
http://startuphoodlum.com/2010/07/31/quora-revolutionary-content-creation/

======
dlsspy
Quora is nice and I hope they do quite well, but I don't understand how it's
revolutionary.

It's been done before. They're free to do it better. Personally, I think SO
came up with some really great ways to do this sort of thing. Yahoo and Google
both had properties that did questions and answers along with countless
smaller ones.

